# Super-racist South Africa says it will take property fr whites and give to blacks.



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 12, 2017)

Blacks cannot build a modern civilized country.  In fact they can't even maintain one they steal from whites as happened in Zimbabwe and now South Africa. Everywhere blacks are in charge, you have poverty and misery and crime. South Africa is the rape and murder capitol of the world and it's economy is now collapsing.



> Zimbabwe 2.0: South Africa's President Vows To Redistribute White-Owned Land And Businesses | Zero Hedge
> 
> feb 12 2017    In a stark flashback to the events that led to Zimbabwe's terminal collapse into banana republic status, as well as unleashing hyperinflation and economic devastation, on Thursday South African President Jacob Zuma pledged to break up white ownership of business and land to reduce inequality, in a State of the Nation address which as the WSJ reports was disrupted by a fistfight, walkouts and a release of pepper spray in the parliamentary chamber. It appears South Africa is not fond of implementing "Rule 19."
> 
> To appease the rising populist anger, and taking a page out of developed economies around the globe, Zuma then said that “today we are starting a new chapter of radical socioeconomic transformation., The president added that 22 years after the end of apartheid “white households earn at least five times more than black households.”


----------



## Vastator (Feb 12, 2017)

South Africa shall forever serve as an object lesson as to what happens when you turn over a successful, first world country to blacks.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 12, 2017)

They should have nuked Pretoria on the way out the door...


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 12, 2017)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Blacks cannot build a modern civilized country.  In fact they can't even maintain one they steal from whites as happened in Zimbabwe and now South Africa. Everywhere blacks are in charge, you have poverty and misery and crime. South Africa is the rape and murder capitol of the world and it's economy is now collapsing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




apartheid


----------



## Vastator (Feb 12, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks cannot build a modern civilized country.  In fact they can't even maintain one they steal from whites as happened in Zimbabwe and now South Africa. Everywhere blacks are in charge, you have poverty and misery and crime. South Africa is the rape and murder capitol of the world and it's economy is now collapsing.
> ...


It worked.


----------



## aris2chat (Feb 12, 2017)

Vastator said:


> aris2chat said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



now blacks are using it on whites


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 12, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> now blacks are using it on whites


You know nothing about the history of that nation.

Look to any black run nation and explain their success to us.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 12, 2017)

E


aris2chat said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...


e
Except under white rule SA produced, and provided. Now the blacks are just looking for more shit to take because they cannot produce.


----------



## Wiskers Von Pussyboots (Feb 12, 2017)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Blacks cannot build a modern civilized country.  In fact they can't even maintain one they steal from whites as happened in Zimbabwe and now South Africa. Everywhere blacks are in charge, you have poverty and misery and crime. South Africa is the rape and murder capitol of the world and it's economy is now collapsing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, good luck growing your own food South Africa.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 12, 2017)

All the whites in africa should ask to come here and trump should let them in. These are skilled working people who will not go on welfare like all the millions of illegals obozo invited in.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 12, 2017)

Vastator said:


> South Africa shall forever serve as an object lesson as to what happens when you turn over a successful, first world country to blacks.



Zimbabwe too.  Blacks simply can't do anything right other than sports.


----------



## Death Angel (Feb 12, 2017)

Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:


> Lol, good luck growing your own food South Africa.


Hopefully President Trump will welcome the WHITE immigrants from South Africa. Personally, I'd prefer he arm them with serious weapons and drive the blacks back north where they came from (it was vacant land when the whites settled the land).


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 12, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> apartheid



Yup -  for decades SA had anti-black racism and that worked very well.  Now they have anti-white racism and the country is falling apart.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 12, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, good luck growing your own food South Africa.
> ...


I'd help. That nation was founded lock, stock , and barrel; by hard working entrepid white settlers. Then the "GibsMeDats" descended like a swarm of locusts. 
The Truth? The average Black had it better under apartheid than the average Blacks elsewhere on the continent.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 12, 2017)

Vastator said:


> [
> I'd help. That nation was founded lock, stock , and barrel; by hard working entrepid white settlers. Then the "GibsMeDats" descended like a swarm of locusts.
> .



Yup - White people turned South Africa into an economic power house and then the blacks said  " we outnumber you so you have to give  all your wealth  to us."  And the stupid whites caved in.


----------



## Vastator (Feb 12, 2017)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


And with much shame; we as Americans must accept some responsibility in this. As our nation was openly critical, if not outright hostile; to a nation we should have aligned with.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 13, 2017)

Vastator said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > Yup - White people turned South Africa into an economic power house and then the blacks said  " we outnumber you so you have to give  all your wealth  to us."  And the stupid whites caved in.
> ...



Clinton was prez when whites voluntarily(!!!!) gave control of South Africa to blacks. Clinton brainwashed america into thinking blacks had some sort of claim on all the wealth that had been created by whites.!!!  Like all libs, clinton is a racist white-hater.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Feb 14, 2017)

Mental. This thread is comedy gold.


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 15, 2017)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mental. This thread is comedy gold.


- Blacks still slave in the mines for a fraction of the "white wage".
- Life experience significantly decreased.
- President adviced people to take a shower against AIDS, a widespread plague.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 15, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> - Blacks still slave in the mines for a fraction of the "white wage".
> - Life experience significantly decreased.
> - President adviced people to take a shower against AIDS, a widespread plague.



Blacks were better off under white rule. That's true of all of africa.  The continent peaked around 1950 before all the calls for independence started.  Blacks don't have the brains to produce the businessmen and engineers and administrators needed to run a modern country. Most africans cannot read  and never will be able to.  They don't have the brains for simple reading.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 15, 2017)

aris2chat said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > aris2chat said:
> ...



No apartheid is the minority oppressing the majority group. In South Africa it could easily be argued the whites did it to protect themselves against the blacks.

But now it is the majority oppressing a small and very vulnerable minority.

It is sick and disgusting that the world turns a blind eye to the whites of Africa!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 16, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Wiskers Von Pussyboots said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, good luck growing your own food South Africa.
> ...



The white South Africans are vastly outnumbered. If they had a uprising you would see a Rwanda like slaughter and the pussifed west would do nothing! 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Feb 16, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> The white South Africans are vastly outnumbered. If they had a uprising you would see a Rwanda like slaughter and the pussifed west would do nothing!



I really don't care about the white South Africans. They built the nation into an economic powerhouse and then when the useless blacks demanded "give us all your wealth" , they caved in.  Nobody likes a coward.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Mar 26, 2017)

Vastator said:


> E
> 
> 
> aris2chat said:
> ...



The White land grabbers raped out all the Diamonds and stole the land from the indigenous Blacks, now they are complaining that blacks are turning the tables on them.What goes around comes around White robber barons. Take it all from those White murderers and land theives.!! They all need to return to Europe,!! Now.!!


----------



## Vastator (Mar 27, 2017)

52ndStreet said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > E
> ...


Spoken just like an ignorant mother fucker who knows nothing about South African history. Eat shit, and die slow.


----------



## The Great Goose (Mar 27, 2017)

ShootSpeeders said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > The white South Africans are vastly outnumbered. If they had a uprising you would see a Rwanda like slaughter and the pussifed west would do nothing!
> ...





52ndStreet said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > E
> ...


Europe doesn't accept them. See how that works.


----------

